# Can they change your workcenter against your will?



## strangexunusual (Feb 17, 2021)

If you were hired for a certain workcenter, are they allowed to change your workcenter without your permission? Like if you’re hired for HR, can they make you a GM team member even if you’re not okay with it?


----------



## allnew2 (Feb 17, 2021)

Yes . It’s business needs . My hr sometimes does flex fill, or market and even gm .


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Feb 17, 2021)

Yep they have every right to put you anywhere.


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 17, 2021)

This is how they get you to quit besides only giving you 6 hours per week.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Feb 17, 2021)

Yes, I’m sorry to say they can, and they will tell you that it’s for “business needs” which is Spot’s all-purpose justification for whatever they do. That phrase is similar to a Mom saying “because I said so”, and means about the same thing. You’re sunk...😕


----------



## StickyPudding (Apr 7, 2021)

But what if it interferes with your actual job? I am consistently scheduled in other areas while i watch someone else push my freight. Not to mention zoning it - that never gets done. But it is still my department. I am still responsible for it. But how can i maintain it when for every 3 weeks i am in my department literally 5 days out of the 15-20 i am scheduled? This has been going on fir months


----------



## NKG (Apr 7, 2021)

Sorry it's listed on job description that you may do other duties as needed. Unless you can provide a doctor's note that you cant do these jobs ad we cannot find an accommodation then you are required to do as needed


----------

